# Which of these OTTB's would make the best jumper prospect?



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

My last OTTB has just been sold so I'm back looking for a new project. This was a hard sell for me as I really fell for the big guy, but the girl that bought him is wonderful and will be showing him this summer, so I'll get to see him again!

I'm heading out in a few weeks to look at a few OTTB's from a rescue organization. I'm looking for a cheap fixer upper to train and sell as a jumper prospect. I'm looking to spend under $1000 for something that I can sell for over $3000 after training, showing, etc.

I'm going out with my trainer but I just wanted to get opinions on the wise folks here!

All prices are very negotiable at the track, so I expect to pay less then these listing prices.

Here are the first 3 I like:

Seneca Chief: 5yrs old, 16hh gelding, 4 races, sired by Chief Seattle, $500









































Melody Queen: 6yrs old, 16hh mare, $600

































Merlin Circle: 6yrs old, 16hh stallion, $500









































Continued....


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

Homeland Express: 4yrs old, 16hh gelding, by a son of Indian Charlie and a Halo mare, by a dam who is a daughter of Dixieland Band. $700









































Bad Neighbor: 5yrs old, 16hh, sired by Kelly Kip, $700









































My favourite right now is Melody Queen and my least favourite Bad Neighbor. All are said to be sound, but of course I'd have a PPE done to be sure. The stallion would be gelded asap as well. Thoughts?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am not so keen on Melody, she is very long in the back and looks to me as if her left fore is slightly twisted.

I do like Homeland Express, he has the best feet of them all and basically best body/neck. Typical TB legs in that long in the pasterns but not to bad.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like Seneca Chief and Homeland Express the best as jumpers.

The others just don't have the legs to stand up to any hard use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Im another vote for homeland express.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Homeland Express is the only one I care for. I like his overall balance, shoulder angle and stength of loin and topline. I wish that all of them had a bit more bone and shorter pasterns, but he looks like the best of the lot posted.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Homeland Express is the best looking of the bunch. Melody has a looooong back, definitely not good for jumping, and a couple of the others look like they either have old bandaging injuries (white fur growing on legs like skin was rubbed off when bandaged), and one looks like he was maybe pin fired at some point though I thought that they weren't doing that as much anymore. They do all need shoes pulled, and feet trimmed better, a bit long, and flared on most of them.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Homeland express is my first pic, Seneca Chief is my second.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Another one for Homeland express. He has decent enough feet, a shorter back, and nicer hip.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd wondered if the black mare's legs had been fired. I think she'd go to medium dressage. My choice is also Homeland Express and Seneca Chief. He seems to have a little more bone than the others. With some weight on him he'd make a nice western pleasure/trail horse.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I also would say Homeland Express and Seneca Chief!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Fingerlakes Finest fan I see? 

I like Homeland Express but I have always loved Bad Neighbor, I love his coloring and he has that "it" factor...

Whatever you choose, please keep us updated on how they do and how you trained them! I absolutely love OTTB's!


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

Haha yes! I love the descriptions of their horses and my previous OTTB was from there!

Bad Neighbor is very flashy and I'd love a chestnut (most of my recent OTTBs have been bays!) but his feet look a little wonky to me and his legs too look like they'd snap easily.

Homeland Express is pretty cute too! Upon second glance, Melody does have a loooonnnggg back! I don't know HOW I missed it! 

My favourite is probably this girl, but she's listed at $5000 so it's unlikely I'd get her for $1000 or less like I'd want. She's already had some retraining as a jumper, is VERY well bred (by Kafwain, from the Cherokee Run, Runaway Groom sire line, and out of a Holy Bull mare, was sold as a $145k weanling!). She's bum high but only 5 (and 16.1hh and growing) so that could even out:















Almond Joy said:


> Fingerlakes Finest fan I see?
> 
> I like Homeland Express but I have always loved Bad Neighbor, I love his coloring and he has that "it" factor...
> 
> Whatever you choose, please keep us updated on how they do and how you trained them! I absolutely love OTTB's!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Annanoel said:


> I also would say Homeland Express and Seneca Chief!


My vote as well, I really like Seneca, but H.E. has nicer legs I think, don't care for Melody at all.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Am I crazy or am I seeing a possible old bowed tendon (or otherwise very oddly shaped leg) on Seneca Chief?

I like Homeland Express the best as well. The grey mare isn't bad, but I"m not sure I'd buy her at $5,000 as a re-sell project even with good bloodlines and light training already done. Perhaps as a prospect for YOU, but I dont see you making much money on her. She's pretty but stands under herself and doesn't seem to have the best shoulder.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking through all of them, my pick was H. Express-liked his bone & that his feet weren't tiny, but mostly the kind look in his eye-good temperment is high on my list. The gray mare is way too uneven & too high-priced. Good luck whatever your decision is.


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> Looking through all of them, my pick was H. Express-liked his bone & that his feet weren't tiny, but mostly the kind look in his eye-good temperment is high on my list. The gray mare is way too uneven & too high-priced. Good luck whatever your decision is.


I would never buy the grey mare at $5000! $500 maybe but not anywhere near their asking price!


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Seneca Chief & Merlin look great to me!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am no expert, but I think Homeland Express would make the best jumper out of these horses.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Did anyone notice that the left hind cannon bone on Homeland Express seems to kind of warp inward? Maybe it's just an optical illusion, but I see it in both his front and back facing photos.

Maybe it's just because I have a horse with a warped cannon bone myself that I seem to notice these things. Tell me I'm wrong!?

My first impression before reading anyone else's feedback was that I liked Seneca Chief the best. I also like Merin, but I don't think a stallion would be my first choice. Even if I got him gelded, he's been a stallion for 6 years. But that's just me and my own inexperience. I'm sure he's be fabulous for the right person. 

I don't like anything at all about the Melody mare, except her color. She is just so frail looking. It's not just her back that's long. It's her neck and lack of heart-girth.....frail looking legs. Don't care for the expression on her face either. 

Seneca Chief has a kind expression and decent build. None of them are perfect specimens so you have to weigh the pros and cons with all of them. Seneca Chief looks to have decent feet in the photos too.

Pin firing marks might discourage potential buyers when you go to resell, even if they are just cosmetic at this point. I know it would make me a bit unsure as a buyer and sort of ruins the looks of the horse. Not that I wouldn't buy a horse with pin fire marks, I don't want anyone to think that. But that it is a blemish to the horse's good looks and might lower it's value.

So those are just my thoughts, which may not be worth a nickle. :lol:

I would look for soundness and disposition first and foremost.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

trailhorserider, I think it's an optical illusion, as I only see it in the photo from behind and he's stepping forward in that pic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I like homeland express, Seneca chief is over at the knee and his shoulder is more upright than homeland's


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

merlin or homeland the others don't look cut out for it...


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

I think Seneca Chief is my favorite. His eyes look a bit small, which in my experience, tend to be the more headstrong horses. Other than that, his conformation is great, and he looks built to jump.

The scar on Melody Queen worries me. She could be fine, but I'd look into it. 

Is it just me, or does it look like Bad Neighbor have the beginnings of laminitis? She has those rings on the hoof wall, with that awkward shaped hoof. It may just be the trim, I don't know.


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

I feel proud of myself for picking out what appears to be the popular choice. I liked Homeland Express the best for jumping.


----------

